# this weekends adventure



## bbqhead (Aug 21, 2009)

Got talked into being a vender this weekend,I must be crazy! picked up 600 lbs. pork butt today, now they say it wont be enough! plus nacho's and bbq nacho's and pickles.they want to add 200 lbs. more. did I mention I've never done more than 100 lbs. before. got a new camera ,try to get photos next week, if I survive!more later


----------



## beer-b-q (Aug 21, 2009)

Good Luck and take plenty of Qview...


----------



## bbqhead (Aug 21, 2009)

just got gone putting 18 butts in, should be ready @ 3:00. more later!


----------



## shellbellc (Aug 21, 2009)

Wow, you'll be sick of looking at butts!!


----------



## got14u (Aug 21, 2009)

wow...i remember them days of vending....good luck u will earn your money !


----------



## richoso1 (Aug 21, 2009)

New camera? I don't think you'll have time to focus. Good luck on the weekend my friend.


----------



## the dude abides (Aug 21, 2009)

Good luck.  I hope they paid you some sort of retainer.  Or for sure I hope there's a big turn out and they eat it all.


----------



## mballi3011 (Aug 21, 2009)

Well lets see you have smoked 100 lbs once so just do it again then again and you'll have 200 pounds and your done. It's easy just focus with your task at hand and you'll do fine. It will all be good my friend. After it's all over just kick back grab a cold beer and say How the hell did I do that.


----------

